# Value of rifles?



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

unfortunately my grandfather was killed last weekend by a drunk driver. once we got the funeral over with we had to begin the lengthy process of sorting through the estate. he lived in tennessee so we only had a limited time to be down there and we are heading back over thanksgiving. he didnt have a will so its going to take a while.

anyway, we always knew he was a collector of rifles but i never expected what we found. he had between 60 and 70 rifles. about 75% are winchester lever action rifles and the rest are a mix of bolt acton rifles and shotguns. i don't think we found a single magazine fed firearm. many were newer models but some date back to the 1800s and some were the first models that used centerfire cartridges.

i only have a small knowledge of rifles but we need values for the estate lawyer. what would you guys suggest as far as getting values? 

also, we plan on keeping many of the rifles, especially the historic ones. my question is, do we need to sign transfer information or not? or will the estate pretty much cover that. 

thanks for the help guys!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your grandfather.
http://www.gundigest.com/firearmvalues


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

First I am sorry for your loss
You cannot go by " book" prices on firearms, especially collector firearms as there are to many variables. If you do its possible you could lose thousands on one rifle.
You are going to have a real hard time egtting accurate values on collector rifles. Unfortuantly I dont have a good answer for you
I f there are any WWI or WWII military rifles or handguns I can help you with those values but will need detailed descriptions or pictures
Not sure where you live but if we are close I would be glad to look at them when you bring them home

Not sure what you mean by "transfer information" If you are talking about registration there is no such thing.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you guys. I know he has several WWII rifles so once I get some of them home you could take a look Orlando. That could be several months from now though. Oh and I'm in the Dayton area.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Pm sent

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

http://bluebookofgunvalues.com/

Its not free but what some big places use to price guns.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

If you go by book values you may be leaving money on the table. They "can" be rough guidelines but not accurate selling price values. To many variables


----------

